# Dried Bamboo in Vivarium...



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it bad to put dried bamboo in a vivarium? I know it will probably mold and maybe rot? since its not water resistant.... but is that necessarily a bad thing? what negative effects will it have to the tank, animals and plants?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive seen it done before. I was going to do a highland sirensis bamboo viv since thats their habitat, but I pussed out at the last minute because the fancy bamboo I wanted was so damn expensive. I think it, especially the mottled larger diameter kind, looks fantastic


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

It molds and rots a bit, but I wouldn't call it unsightly. Froglets in particular seem to like to hide inside. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

ok so mold and rotting wont hurt the plants or frogs in any way...people just dont like the way moldy/rotting wood looks?


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

not sure about the affect on the inhabitants but as a previous nursery owner, I used bamboo on my grafted Japanese Maples and after one full season they are worthless so in a viv environment I would think the lifetime would be less due to more moisture. Not sure what benefit it would be for yourself or the inhabitants other than aesthetics. Though with our knowledge of various background materials, I think you could DIY something and make it look natural without the worry of having to replace it in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

enfinite5 said:


> ok so mold and rotting wont hurt the plants or frogs in any way...people just dont like the way moldy/rotting wood looks?


That's been my experience. Springtails and other insects will thrive on the mold/detritus as well. As Titan said, they won't last forever, but I have bamboo that's been in the viv's for close to two years that are degrading, but still hold structure.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking to build a tank for my Uroplatus lineatus using some of the large green bamboo poles like what they use in construction in China, hoping those can hold up a bit longer >.<


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use bamboo split length wise to make a 6''-9'' long cave in my growout tanks and the froglets love them.Most of the pieces have been in these tanks for at least 2 years and are holding up very well.

Lou


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I was thinking of putting bamboo in a terrarium too. I was thinking maybe you can coat it with epoxy or something if you really dont want it molding or anything.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd guess that some rotting plant material wouldn't hurt anyone in a viv. There are plenty of rotting leaves / wood in their natural habitat.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to back Boondogle. The molding and decomposing gradually over time, is simply a good food source to encourage snack time. Springtails and Isopods will "belly up to the bar".


----------

